# Tents used for out of Sate hunts



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Wondering what you guys use for out of state hunts such as an elk hunt? I have a Colorado elk hunt planned for next year in October. I want to get a stove/tent combo. What are you guys using? I would like something light weight!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

I am thinking about the seek outdoors tipi combos


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

FSU, when you say light are you looking for a back packing tent? Or more of a base camp set up. If back packing then anything that'll keep the weather off long enough for you to catch some shut-eye will do. For a base tent with a wood burning stove forget light weight and get a good canvas wall tent.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Personally if it is going to be a base Camp, the Wall Tent is the only way to go.

Kevin


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Seek outside and kifaru big make tipis wih titanium wood burning stoves. Both sill set you back serious $. But if you're looking for a portable (ish) setup with a stove they are your best choice. I think depending on what you get you could be in the 6lb and under range (including poles, stakes, stove, etc). Maybe slightly more for something like a sawtooth.


----------



## acsledder (Dec 15, 2009)

Tentsile connect is what I would recommend


----------



## rdm429 (May 14, 2012)

acsledder said:


> Tentsile connect is what I would recommend


davis tent,denver


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

shanny28757 said:


> Seek outside and kifaru big make tipis wih titanium wood burning stoves. Both sill set you back serious $. But if you're looking for a portable (ish) setup with a stove they are your best choice. I think depending on what you get you could be in the 6lb and under range (including poles, stakes, stove, etc). Maybe slightly more for something like a sawtooth.


I have been following jimmy tarps for awhile now, looks like his setups are a little cheaper than kifaru. Same concept though


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I have been following jimmy tarps for awhile now, looks like his setups are a little cheaper than kifaru. Same concept though


https://www.facebook.com/JimmyTarps/photos/pcb.1663001110411174/1663001063744512/?type=3&theater


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> I have been following jimmy tarps for awhile now, looks like his setups are a little cheaper than kifaru. Same concept though


I've seen jimmy tarps before. A lot of their designs are basically a direct replica of kifaru. One difference I've read is durability. I don't think jimmy tarps material will take as much abuse and will stand up to as much weather. I've never owned or even touched either but that's what I recall reading when I was in the market for a tarp. 


brushbuster said:


> I have been following jimmy tarps for awhile now, looks like his setups are a little cheaper than kifaru. Same concept though


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry guys. I just don't see the point of this set up. A pad and a good quality (-5) sleeping bag is a much better alternative. If you want to build a fire do it away from your tent and hit the sack after you've warmed up and talked over the day. 

If I'm overlooking something please let me know.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 272359
> 
> Sorry guys. I just don't see the point of this set up. A pad and a good quality (-5) sleeping bag is a much better alternative. If you want to build a fire do it away from your tent and hit the sack after you've warmed up and talked over the day.
> 
> If I'm overlooking something please let me know.


If it is pouring rain, may be hard to start a fire. Not to mention nice to have a source of heat to dry things off that have gotten wet.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 272359
> 
> Sorry guys. I just don't see the point of this set up. A pad and a good quality (-5) sleeping bag is a much better alternative. If you want to build a fire do it away from your tent and hit the sack after you've warmed up and talked over the day.
> 
> If I'm overlooking something please let me know.


Just a little more added creature comforts. It'd be nice to stand up, stage packs for the next days hunt, keep equipment and clothing dry, prepare and eat a hot meal in a warm setting, extra space for gear. Somewhat like a Wall tent without all the weight.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 272359
> 
> Sorry guys. I just don't see the point of this set up. A pad and a good quality (-5) sleeping bag is a much better alternative. If you want to build a fire do it away from your tent and hit the sack after you've warmed up and talked over the day.
> 
> If I'm overlooking something please let me know.


After just spending 8 nights in Idaho where it rained and/or snowed nearly every day at base camp I can tell you that having just a sleeping bag and pad would have been unthinkable. Without a shelter every piece of gear would have been wet and no way to get out of the elements. Plus, a good quality -5 bag is probably as expensive as some of the kifaru stuff and you would be adding a lot of weight and bulk hauling it and a cheap tent. Just my opinion.


----------



## rdm429 (May 14, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> I have been following jimmy tarps for awhile now, looks like his setups are a little cheaper than kifaru. Same concept though


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

83mulligan said:


> After just spending 8 nights in Idaho where it rained and/or snowed nearly every day at base camp I can tell you that having just a sleeping bag and pad would have been unthinkable. Without a shelter every piece of gear would have been wet and no way to get out of the elements. Plus, a good quality -5 bag is probably as expensive as some of the kifaru stuff and you would be adding a lot of weight and bulk hauling it and a cheap tent. Just my opinion.


Ah, Idaho. 

I didn't mean not using a tent. I thought I covered that in my original post, sorry. My recommendation for a base type camp was a wall tent. For going out on foray's I would recommend the quality sleeping bag with pad and a back packing tent. The smallish tent with a stove which not only presents a hazard but has to be stoked during the night. Seems like more trouble than it's worth. If you go to REI they can set you up with the proper gear and give you advice for back country camping. Most there are not hunters but they know how to pack in and out.

I hope you had a great and productive hunt.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> Ah, Idaho.
> 
> I didn't mean not using a tent. I thought I covered that in my original post, sorry. My recommendation for a base type camp was a wall tent. For going out on foray's I would recommend the quality sleeping bag with pad and a back packing tent. The smallish tent with a stove which not only presents a hazard but has to be stoked during the night. Seems like more trouble than it's worth. If you go to REI they can set you up with the proper gear and give you advice for back country camping. Most there are not hunters but they know how to pack in and out.
> 
> I hope you had a great and productive hunt.


I wouldnt recommend keeping a fire stoked all night in any tent, but having a fire going in damp conditions in a tent in the back country would be nice feature. Small back packing tents suffice for keeping dry overnight but do nothing for drying things out when things get wet. You have to rely on fair weather to employ drying things out over an open fire, you could possibly wait awhile for that to happen.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Perhaps the original poster could specify what he is looking for. A wall tent at base camp is definitely nice and I agree a great way to go. Having a good quality backpacking tent with you to do some spike camps is also a great option. If doing a spike camp for several days with the sole means of getting camp where you want to go is your back I can see having one of the light weight tarps and stove tents as a great option also


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Another option is to buy one of the 10X20 portable garage tents.
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...now-load-canopy-shelter-garage-white?a=502872


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> Small back packing tents suffice for keeping dry overnight but do nothing for drying things out when things get wet. You have to rely on fair weather to employ drying things out over an open fire, you could possibly wait awhile for that to happen.











Wear your rain poncho trooper. 
How's the log home coming?


----------

